# jezte



## Encolpius

Zdravím, možná jsem se přeslechl, ale jedna "farmářka" (cca 45 let, Střední Čechy) mi říkala "jeďte klidně"... používá se to místo jezte v obecné nebo hovorové češtině? Samozřejmě nikam jsem nejel, ale jedl.


----------



## kelt

Zdravím, nemyslím, že takový význam existuje. Tipuji, že ona dáma se buď přeřekla, nebo vy přeslechl


----------



## Hrdlodus

Nejspíše se přeřekla (může to k tomu trošku svádět).
Běžné to není.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

přidávám se ke svým předřečníkům, a to se slovy, že něco takového slyším vůbec poprvé, ano! 

Sloveso "jíst" lze pochopitelně různorodě, bohatě "opsati" např.: papat (dětsky), sežrat/ nažrat se/ žrát (vulgarita; u zvířat je to avšak korektní, "správné"), nadlábnout se (hov.) - "Tedy, ta naše (dcera) se tak nadlábla, že se nemůže ani hnout... ", spořádat (spis.) - "Ta co těch knedlíků spořádá na posezení?", nacpat se (hov.) - "Bože, já jsem se tak nacpal, Ti povídám... ", nabouchat se (hov.), z-/baštit (spis.) etc.         

Možná Vám chtěla, paní, říci/sděliti jenom následující:
a) Jezte pomalu, však máte čas, nikdo Vám to nevezme... )
b) (Jen se) v klidu dosyta najezte,...

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

Na druhé straně se někdy říká:

Dojeď to! Dojeďte to! Já to dojedu.

Každý to samozřejmě chápe jako tvar slovesa dojeti. Napadlo mě ale, zda to není nějaký starší nářeční tvar slovesa dojísti, který se zachoval právě z důvodu mylného pochopení. Od toho je již jen krok k užití slovesa dojížděti místo dojídati.


----------



## Bohemos

Jak řekl výše uživatel Bibax, lze přijmout i jeho následující výklad:


a) Dojezte to. = Dojeďte to. (hov. (=> tzn. dojet do cíle závodu/dojet někoho v celkovém pořadí); zde je ale nutné uvést onen předmět v akuzativu!)
b) Dojezte to./Dopijte to. = Dojeďte to. (hov.; Příklad: V láhvi je již na dně, tak vyzveme kolegu, aby to laskavě dopil, není přece na co čekat...  )


----------



## Hrdlodus

Já si dovedu představit, že to někdo použije. Nevím, jestli z jiného důvodu než ze srandy nebo z přeřeku.

Navíc máme "jedící".
Nebo "jedl/jed".


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> Na druhé straně se někdy říká: Dojeď to! Dojeďte to! Já to dojedu....



Děkuji, velice zajímavý příklad.


----------

